# Climate Change and its eventual effects



## d12 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello friends! Recently I've been pondering as I sometimes do and the concept of climate change came into my mind. I feel that climate change seems to be one of the issues that people tend to compartmentalize and toss aside for more pressing matters such as the increase in domestic shootings or the imminent declaration of marshal law by the cursed Dr*mph. Despite that, I feel that changing climate  is something that will seriously affect all of the world in the decades to come. My question to you is how do you think the changing climate will effect the world and the way we as people live in it?


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2018)

Either the U.S. or China will start working on genetically modifying a strain of plants to grow at an extreme rate and oxygen fix at stupid-fast speeds, which country it will be will depend on if the U.S. can oust the big gay hippies fast enough to implement real change or if the Chinese get tired of waiting and make it a national project on account of their horrid air quality.
Alternatively, one of Signapore's many many cutting-edge microbiological labs will culture a super-hostile version of phytoplankton like you would have seen in the Paleogene and force the ocean to wake up again.
Alternatively, current research on carbon-capturing biodegradable substances will advance to a stage where proposed solutions can be implemented; ideally, this would turn greenhouse gas back into fuel in one fell swoop.
Alternatively, we just go nuclear and use electric cars/factories at an inscrutably minimal cost and let the environment's natural stabilizing forces fix the problem over time
Alternatively, we keep steady on this course and start bio-engineering the increasingly-wet inland deserts into viable environments and enjoy having a whole lot more beachfront property and having huge landmasses like Siberian Russia or Canada be nearly livable again.


----------



## Some Manajerk (Sep 14, 2018)

Autopsy said:


> Alternatively, we keep steady on this course and start bio-engineering the increasingly-wet inland deserts into viable environments and enjoy having a whole lot more beachfront property and having huge landmasses like Siberian Russia or Canada be nearly livable again.



Wasn't this the plot of a tom clancy novel? release enormous amounts of gas into the atmosphere, turn Siberia into farmland. downside being turning other places into deserts, but oh well.


----------



## millais (Sep 14, 2018)

There will be some wars over water in the future. The Himalayan glaciers are disappearing, and with them the seasonal meltwater runoff necessary for the spring planting, which is already being hotly contested by China, India, Pakistan, Nepal, Bhutan, and everyone else in the region whose agriculture is dependent on irrigation from Himalayan tributary rivers. The Chinese got a head start by damming the waters upstream in their territory, but India is also working on some dams in the area, iirc.


----------



## Piss Clam (Sep 14, 2018)

Climate change is going to happen whether you like it or not. Creating feel good legislation that is non-binding tells you all you need about how the "my god we are all going to die" crowd works.


----------



## Dreamland (Sep 15, 2018)

Personally i have faith in humanity's engineers to stabilize and maybe reverse this problem, we just need some political will and sadly that won't happen until a disaster happens. It will be a challenge the likes of which we've never seen, but the reward would be even greater mastery of nature.


----------



## Steve Mayers (Sep 17, 2018)

Dreamland said:


> Personally i have faith in humanity's engineers to stabilize and maybe reverse this problem, we just need some political will and sadly that won't happen until a disaster happens. It will be a challenge the likes of which we've never seen, but the reward would be even greater mastery of nature.


As much as I hate to go all "fuck drumpf" nothing will happen in America towards climate change as long as our president thinks it's a hoax.


----------



## Derp Potato (Sep 17, 2018)

Different branches of government and all that.

As long as a decent enough company can get a decent enough government subsidy/contract from any of the numerous departments to create something, if they haven't already, then they're golden. The tricky parts is _actually_ getting some results.

At this point in time, the majority of the first world countries have done what they could/want to without going to the extreme. People will keep investing in solar the cheaper it gets, buy electric cars the cheaper they get, etc etc. Technology is ever-improving, requiring less and less power to do the same or more/better.

The main problem makers, IMO, are the Asian "first world" countries such as India and China. Next to no regulation on anything and if there are any, no one cares. Thanks to China, I foresee the entirety of Africa getting the same treatment. Just watch one of those wonderful e-waste recycling videos that are based out of Africa; just beautiful.

But I'm a potato and can survive nearly anything, so eat me.


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 17, 2018)

Steve Mayers said:


> As much as I hate to go all "fuck drumpf" nothing will happen in America towards climate change as long as our president thinks it's a hoax.


Emission mitigation isn't some magic solution, especially if the biggest contributors are non-compliant. To be clear, that's the area of most contention at this point, along with the economic ramifications.
The science of Geoengineering has been stalwartly marching on since its inception in the mid-late 80s, totally unconcerned with the politics of other climate sciences and attempts to shut it down. It outsurvived buttmad fundies worried about tampering with God's green earth, it is surviving mitigation bureaucrats out for a buck and their feels, and it will survive Trump.
If anything, his relative ignorance on the subject and bravado could be an advantage. If someone tells him he single-handedly can fix the climate with 250bn and slap that onto his Presidential resume, he'll see it as a free win and jump, personal convictions or no. A professional or _interested party_ would see that it's not their 100% perfect cure-all they've been chasing for decades and shut it down immediately, regardless of the ramifications.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 2, 2020)

Corona-chan solved climate change, it's been really nice outside the past few weeks while over the last decade Springtime has been hot as hell

All hail Corona-chan, Savior of the Planet



Dreamland said:


> Personally i have faith in humanity's engineers to stabilize and maybe reverse this problem, we just need some political will and sadly that won't happen until a disaster happens. It will be a challenge the likes of which we've never seen, but the reward would be even greater mastery of nature.



This nigga called it


----------



## Idonttrustlikethat (May 2, 2020)

BLOW IT UP.


----------



## drfuzzyballs (May 2, 2020)

How it will change? just a continuation of what we've seen already: wildfires in already dry areas that are getting dryer and other areas facing drought. Climate refugees will become more prominent as fertile farmland will become too dry and Europe will be flooded with more scary brown people


----------



## Cyclonus (May 2, 2020)

Aren’t a lot of people on this forum climate change deniers?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (May 2, 2020)

Cyclonus said:


> Aren’t a lot of people on this forum climate change deniers?


Define denier.

Climate Change as an occuring event?
Climate Change as a man-made event?
Climate Change as a man-influenced event?
Climate Change as a world-ending man-made/influenced event?
Climate Change as a world-ending man-made/influenced event that can be changed by human actions?
Climate Change as a world-ending man-made/influenced event that can be changed by higher taxes and greater cucking to the UN?


----------



## The Curmudgeon (May 2, 2020)

Cyclonus said:


> Aren’t a lot of people on this forum climate change deniers?


Watch this:






Earth will always have climate change, with or without humans. 65 million years from now, none of this will matter anyway.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (May 10, 2020)

Sorry Greta, climate change has taken the back seat on the short bus now that Corona-chan is the "zOMG WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE GIVE YOUR MONEY TO NGOS EAT VEGAN STOP BREEDING AND VOTE TRUMP OUT OF OFFICE" cause celebre.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 10, 2020)

Personally I enjoy the rights passive-aggresive response to Greta, they know it'd look really bad if they called her a lying whore or somesuch, so they have to pussyfoot it.

If anything the Farm's candour with the name calling is refreshing.

On the bright side if climate change is correct it won't kill all life on the planet, it'll just decimate the human race which should balance things out in the long run quite nicely.

As a side note, if you're really up for saving the planet just don't reproduce or only have one kid. that'll really cut down on that Carbon footprint with a 50%-100% drop next genderation. Plus you save money.


----------



## Wraith (May 10, 2020)

I loved it more when the lie was, "man made caused global warming." I was like, fine, I'm actually good with that. Even though I love winter, Christmas and snow and all that, making things a bit hotter makes heating bills lower, and gives a good reason for hot chicks to walk around wearing almost nothing at all. Nothing at all. Nothing at all...
Although no one but a retard would want to look at greta wearing a bikini. Damn retard ain't got nothin' a real man with testosterone could want. "A hole is a hole" is a loser's mantra.


----------



## SnowBall (May 10, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> Personally I enjoy the rights passive-aggresive response to Greta, they know it'd look really bad if they called her a lying whore or somesuch, so they have to pussyfoot it.
> 
> If anything the Farm's candour with the name calling is refreshing.
> 
> ...


A lot of young people are actually refusing to have kids or more than one because of climate change.


----------



## Balr0g (May 10, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> As a side note, if you're really up for saving the planet just don't reproduce or only have one kid. that'll really cut down on that Carbon footprint with a 50%-100% drop next genderation. Plus you save money.


I think your reproduction wish should be told in Africa. According to some statistics in 2050 a huge portion of the world's population will live in 2 African countries. Most wesztern countries have already low population growth and most growth comes from migrant families

To be honest I think we have climate change. And it is probabaly man-accelerated (not man-made mind you). I doubt it is reversable in the short term though Corona-chan might give us a light break. What we need is fusion power which in theory should give us clean energy. After all electricity is a key component for our civilisation.


----------



## Not Really Here (May 10, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> On the bright side if climate change is correct it won't kill all life on the planet, it'll just decimate the Human race



Humans react far too quickly for gradual 'climate change' to "decimate" (10% death toll is far too high an estimate) the Human race.


----------



## d12 (May 10, 2020)

I've no idea why this thread got popular again but I will say that I've somwhat mellowed out my views as compared to the first post here. I still think it's gonna be a big issue moving forwards and I do think that we as a society need to prepare now, although I really don't approve of all the "green" legislation that's been making the rounds and such due to their lack of substance regarding emmisions and pollution runoffs and such as opposed to frivilous social legislation (looking at you AOC). I think that widespread adoption of nuclear power as well as lessening manufacturing with countries that don't respect basic environmental laws are the first steps towards lessening the severity of future climate events. I certainly understand the skeptics' point of view though, it doesn't help that the UN and Al Gores of the world preach that we'll be eating bugs in ten years every year since '98. I'm curious on what people here think of how to change industries moving forward, even if you're against the idea of man-enhanced climate change I can't imagine that you're in favor of the slash-and-burn industrial runoffs of the developing world which are wrecking their ecosystems and rainforests.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Mar 15, 2021)

Sorry to revive this thread and it might be the wrong thread to mention it but I couldn't resist to smile where climate change alarmists do a Pikachu surprising face in the case of Pittsburgh.


			https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2021/03/climate_change_alarmists_cant_explain_pittsburgh.html
		



			https://archive.ph/qt6Jh
		



> March 15, 2021
> Climate change alarmists can't explain Pittsburgh​By Brian Tomlinson
> 
> Global warming as it's argued today is pretty much a crock.
> ...


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 15, 2021)

I think its too fucking late, too much butterfly effect going on, the gulf stream its already fucked

The blame rests on the anti-nuclear hippies who got us back into the fossil fuel train, not that they will ever admit it


----------



## RussianMozart (Mar 31, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> I think its too fucking late, too much butterfly effect going on, the gulf stream its already fucked
> 
> The blame rests on the anti-nuclear hippies who got us back into the fossil fuel train, not that they will ever admit it


And they won't accept any responsibility for it, even if you could prove it beyond all doubt. They are/were baby boomers, after all.


----------

